# Popping/Cracking Sound When Braking



## willv28 (Aug 8, 2010)

I own a 2006 Sentra and I am having an issue. Not sure what it could be.

When I brake, I notice a rhythmic popping/cracking sound coming from the rear of the car. I have drum brakes in the rear. It's not tied to the wheel revolution. It's not a fast tick, tick, tick, it's more almost a 1/4 to 1/2 second apart. It seems that it get a little louder when I've braked a few times. It typically happens when I'm coming to a stop and below 20mph.

I've tried using my parking/e-brake to stop the car, it doesn't happen when I do that.

Not sure what is causing it.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

willv28 said:


> I own a 2006 Sentra and I am having an issue. Not sure what it could be.
> 
> When I brake, I notice a rhythmic popping/cracking sound coming from the rear of the car. I have drum brakes in the rear. It's not tied to the wheel revolution. It's not a fast tick, tick, tick, it's more almost a 1/4 to 1/2 second apart. It seems that it get a little louder when I've braked a few times. It typically happens when I'm coming to a stop and below 20mph.
> 
> ...


Hi
Well, first thing i would do is open both rear drums and check in there... worn pads or dirty drums with excessive dust.


----------



## sentra368 (Sep 25, 2010)

willv28 said:


> I own a 2006 Sentra and I am having an issue. Not sure what it could be.
> 
> When I brake, I notice a rhythmic popping/cracking sound coming from the rear of the car. I have drum brakes in the rear. It's not tied to the wheel revolution. It's not a fast tick, tick, tick, it's more almost a 1/4 to 1/2 second apart. It seems that it get a little louder when I've braked a few times. It typically happens when I'm coming to a stop and below 20mph.
> 
> ...


I am having the exact same problem. Did you find what the issue is?


----------

